# Three more out the door!!



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

These three are headed to Arkansas.. Left to right - Olive Wood, Cocobolo & Mesquite with a CA finish.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

all are great looking, that olive wood is outstanding


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry Guys it is Mesquite, Olive wood & Cocobolo...


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

You know? I really like those metal bands, but that antler band and the Olive Wood is the cats meow. Beautiful job.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Said it before and I'll say it again - you do incredible work.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm likin' those antler bands more and more! Give me a shout tomorrow if you get a minute. No hurry!!


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

As ALWAYS outstanding work...!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words!!


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Very, very NICE!


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice, what would one cost?


----------

